#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  ATA bloqueia ligações recebidas?

## wesleysc

boa noite,
eu sou meio leigo no assunto de telefonia e gostaria de tirar uma duvida.
Uma ATA consegue bloquear chamadas recebidas, sem estar conectada pela WAN à um servidor?
Vejam um esquema que eu quero fazer:


operadora Telefonica------filtro linha(RJ11)------(RJ11)ATA(RJ11)------Telefone fixo comum.


Teria algum aparelho que eu poderia colocar entre o telefone e a linha da operadora para bloquear o recebimento de chamadas de uma lista de numeros pre determinadas

----------


## rimaraujo

Ata não faz o que você quer.

Talvez um telefone com Bina inteligente e agenda interna você deve conseguir. Aí você programa ele para encerrar a ligação quando um número x te liga.

----------


## wesleysc

saberia me dizer se um pabx com 1 linha e 4 ramais, no lugar dessa ATA, conseguiria encaminhar essa ligação para um ramal que esta sem um aparelho e entao a chamada se perder?
veja o cenario

operadora Telefonica------filtro linha(RJ11)------PABX------Telefone fixo comum 

att

----------

